# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > آموزش: شروع کار با Apache Cordova در ویژوال استودیو

## salar IT man

*آموزش Apache Cordova در ویژوال استودیو

قسمت اول

http://www.dotnettips.info/post/2053...%DB%8C%D9%88-1

قسمت دوم


**http://www.dotnettips.info/post/2054...%DB%8C%D9%88-2

قسمت سوم

http://www.dotnettips.info/post/2056...%DB%8C%D9%88-3


قسمت چهارم


**http://www.dotnettips.info/post/2058...%DB%8C%D9%88-4


قسمت پنجم

http://www.dotnettips.info/post/2059...%DB%8C%D9%88-5

ادامه دارد...*

----------


## rezakhakpour

ادامه اش پس چی شد؟

----------


## saelozahra

خیلی عالی بود 

منتظر ادامش هستیم

یا علی ع

----------

